# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Kỹ Thuật Nâng Ngực Túi Demi – Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Bệnh Viện JW Hàn Quốc

## nguyenhanhsocial

Thẩm Mỹ Nâng Ngực Túi Demi với TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung là một phương pháp hiệu quả được nhiều người tin cậy chọn lựa. Lý do tại sao? Đôi lời giải đáp cùng các bạn qua bài viết sau đây.
Nâng Ngực Túi Demi – Chuyên gia thẩm mỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – ngực đẹp tự nhiên như thậtNâng Ngực giọt nước Demi cho bầu ngực tự nhiên, căng tràn hấp dẫnNâng ngực nội soi được xem là một trong những kỹ thuật “cải tổ” vòng ngực tiên tiến nhất hiện nay. Đây cũng là dịch vụ thẩm mỹ bầu ngực được nhiều chị em chọn lựa tại thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc. Tại đây, chất liệu túi độn đều được nhập khẩu tại các nước phát triển và đã qua kiểm định nghiêm ngặt trước khi về Việt Nam. Trong đó, túi giọt nước Demi là dòng túi cao cấp của hãng Motiva (Hoa Kỳ) mang lại nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội.+Về hình dáng: Túi ngực Demi có khả năng chuyển động linh hoạt với dáng người sử dụng, nghĩa là túi sẽ có hình tròn tạo bầu ngực tròn đầy,căng tràn tự nhiên khi đứng và sẽ tự trải đều khi nằm.Túi giọt nước Demi có cấu tạo bền vững, độ đàn hồi cao hạn chế biến chứng sau thẩm mỹ nâng ngực+Về độ tương thích: Túi giọt nước Demi phù hợp với mọi dáng ngực của chị em phụ nữ Á Đông. Đặc biệt, với bề mặt Nano 8000 tiếp điểm/cm2 tạo độ bám dính cực tốt ngăn ngừa co thắt bao xơ sau khi phẫu thuật nâng ngực.+Về độ an toàn: Con chip được gắn bên trong túi ngực hiển thị 15 tham số cho phép phát hiện sự cố nếu có bảo đảm quyền lợi cũng như an toàn cho chị em phụ nữ sau giải phẫu nâng ngực. Đồng thời, tại bệnh viện JW còn vận dụng thành công công nghệ máy quét 3D Divina chuyên sâu trong nâng ngực, giúp chị em phụ nữ có thể nhìn thấy vòng một của mình trước khi phẫu thuật. Hơn nữa, chế độ bảo hành 3 bên tạo được yên tâm tuyệt đối cho đối tượng khách hàng khi sử dụng dịch vụ phẫu thuật nâng ngực.Bề mặt Nano 8000 tiếp điểm và con chip thông minh của túi nâng ngực giọt nước DemiThẻ bảo hành chính hãng tại JW bảo đảm tính an toàn cho người sử dụngJW còn nhận được sự hỗ trợ từ phía các chuyên gia nâng ngực trên thế giới thuộc hãng túi MotivaThẩm Mỹ Nâng Ngực​ túi Demi với BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – ngực đẹp thiên nhiên như thậtNgoài việc áp dụng kỹ thuật hiện đại trong nâng ngực nội soi túi Demi Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn là người có bề dày kinh nghiệm trong giải phẫu thẩm mỹ, đặc biệt là phẫu thuật nâng ngực. Từng tu nghiệp tại xứ Củ Sâm– “cái nôi” của nền thẩm mỹ Thế giới và được chuyển nhượng công nghệ trực tiếp từ các “bậc thầy” Hàn Quốc nhằm mang đến vẻ đẹp hoàn mỹ cho phái đẹp Việt Nam.Hơn nữa, TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn là người thường xuyên được mời tham dự hội thảo quốc tế, nhờ vào cuộc hội thảo này bác sĩ là người tinh tế đã cập nhật những khuynh hướng hiện đại vận dụng tại thẩm mỹ Việt Nam.TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung tham gia hội thảo quốc tế chuyên đề Nâng ngực diễn ra tại Hàn QuốcĐặc biệt, Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn là người tiên phong vận dụng hệ thống máy quét 3D chuyên sâu dùng cho thẩm mỹ nâng ngực. Sự ra đời của Viện nâng ngực Nano chip 3D Motiva một lần nữa khẳng định an toàn và uy tín mà JW mang đến cho khách hàng.bác sĩ Tú Dung (Giám đốc bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc) ra mắt Viện nâng ngực Nano chip 3D MotivaHệ thống máy quét 3D được ứng dụng tiên phong tại bệnh viện JWVới những thông tin trên, hy vọng khách hàng đã giải đáp được lý do vì sao bạn nên nâng ngực túi Demi với Phẫu Thuật Nâng Ngực Túi Demi – BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung để có cho mình "núi đôi" an toàn, tự nhiên như ngực thật, không lo rủi ro. Hãy là những khách hàng thông thái bạn nhé.

----------

